# Wasserverlust! Hat jemand Rat?



## Nanouk (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo liebe Fories! 
Ich habe da mal ein Problem! 
Im Moment kämpfe ich mit Wasserverlust! Etwa 100-150 Liter in 24h! Bei einem 1300 Liter Teich ne ganze Menge! Es gibt jetzt noch 3 Möglichkeiten wo es verloren geht!

1. An der Lippe vom kleinen Teich in den Bach. Da habe ich viel Restfolie in den Wulst gewickelt, weil ich sie nicht abschneiden wollte. Ihr kennt das ja sicher, 3x abgeschnitten und immernoch zu kurz! Also könnte es theoretisch sein, das sich da durch eine Falte das überlaufende Wasser einen kleinen Weg ins Erdreich sucht und nicht alles im Bach landet wo es hin gehört!

2. Der billige schwarze Spiralschlauch hat das Eingraben ins Erdreich mit vielen kleinen Split und Kies Steinen nicht verkraftet und hat irgendwo ein kleines Loch.

3. Die Folie hat in einer Staustufe eine Macke.

Die Lippe von Bach in den unteren Teich kann ich nach mehrfachen veränderungen absolut ausschliessen denke ich.

Jetzt hab ich erstmal die Pumpe ausgemacht. Werd wohl nach und nach alles prüfen müssen. Weiss nur leider echt nicht was am wahrscheinlichsten ist!

Hat jemand irgendwelche Ideen oder Tipps für mich?

Würde mich sehr freuen! 

MfG

Oliver


----------



## Ulumulu (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust! Hat jemand Rat?*

Hallo Oliver 

Ohjee das hört sich aber nicht gut an.

Hast du mal geguckt ob irgendwo am Ufer oder am Bachlauf das Erdreich immer feucht ist (Kapillareffekt)?

Wenn der Schlauch kaputt sein sollte müsste es ja auch irgendwo immer nass sein.

Oder du hast irgendwo ein Loch in der Folie.

Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten das festzustellen. Die beste wäre abwarten bis der Wasserstand stabil bleibt und nicht mehr weiter sinkt(vorausgesetzt das Loch ist nicht gerade am tiefsten Punkt). Dann muss irgendwo an der Wasseroberfläche das Loch sein.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust! Hat jemand Rat?*

Mit Wasserverlusten haben wir leider sehr viel Erfahrung .

Zuerst mal zu 2.). Du könnest mittels einen anderen Schlauches den vorhandenen Spiralschlauch überbrücken und schauen, ob sich an den Wasserverlusten etwas ändert. Falls nicht, könntest Du wenigstens den Schlauch schon mal ausschliessen.

Zu 3.) und dem möglichen Leck in einer Staustufe. Wir nehmen mal an, dass das Wasser in einer Staustufe auch steht, wenn der Bachlauf nicht fliesst. Also könntest Du, wie Du schon geschrieben hast, den Bachlauf ausstellen und die Wasserhöhe in den Staustufen beobachten, ggf. auch mit einer Markierung versehen.

Soweit haben wir unsere Lecksuche auch durchgeführt leider ergebnislos, denn was Du als 1.) beschreibst, war bei uns das Problem .... und eine nasse Stelle im angrenzden Erdreich sah man auch nicht, da das austretende Wasser unter die Folie des Teiches gelaufen ist.

Wir haben das Leck gefunden, in dem wir als letzte Lösung alles abgebaut haben. Kies, Sand und Steine von der Folie (bewachsene Ufermatten hatten wir damals noch nicht) und dann die Folie hochgenommen haben. Da sah man dann die Bescherung. Anschliessend neue Folie in den Teich, diesmal lang genug und sauber verklebt und unser Teich war wieder dicht.

Das dachten wir jedenfalls, denn Wasser verlor er trotzdem noch, wenn auch nicht so viel und wir haben die Stelle bis zum Abbau in diesem Jahr nicht gefunden  . Na ja, das war jetzt nicht motivierend, das geben wir zu, sorry .... sollte aber nur ausdrücken, dass es vielleicht auch (noch) eine andere Stelle sein könnte.


----------



## guenter (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust! Hat jemand Rat?*

Hallo Oliver,

So wie Daniel schreibt, habe ich es auch gemacht.

" Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten das festzustellen. Die beste wäre abwarten bis der Wasserstand stabil bleibt und nicht mehr weiter sinkt(vorausgesetzt das Loch ist nicht gerade am tiefsten Punkt). Dann muss irgendwo an der Wasseroberfläche das Loch sein."

Das Loch war zum Glück weit oben.


----------



## Nanouk (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust! Hat jemand Rat?*

Hallo und Danke für die Antworten! 

Also das Wasser steht in den Staustufen und makierungen sind jetzt vorhanden. Die beiden Teiche sind fertigbecken die seit 4 Jahren dicht sind. Ich denke das kann man ausschliessen. Schlauch Überbrücken werde ich wohl als nächstes versuchen. Leider ist es unmöglich das Leck an feuchtem Erdreich zu erkennen, da es ununterbrochen regnet. Ich habe Gott sei Dank noch kein Substrat ond Co im Bach, sodass es bei Folien defekt des Bachlaufes nicht ganz so schlimm wird. In der User Galerie hab ich Bilder von der kleinen Anlage. Da sieht man auch den Überlauf des oberen Teiches etwas genauer. Ich habe etwa 15-20cm Folie zusammengefaltet und hinter den Wulst gesteckt. 

Nun gut, als erstes werde ich den Schlauch überbrücken! Dann sehen wir mal weiter!

MfG

Oliver


----------



## WERNER 02 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust! Hat jemand Rat?*

Hi Nanouk

Also ca. 6Ltr. pro Std Verlust, das erscheint mir relativ wenig. Demnach wirst du mit deiner Vermutung schon recht haben. Vermute das am Übergang Becken / Bachlauf ein kleines Rinnsal sich nen Weg gebahnt hat und nun über eine Falte der gerollten Folie abläuft.
Du bemerkst es nur nicht da der eigentlich Wasserschwall ja unvermindert über die Kante "schießt".
Würde mal diese Lippe von der Folie befreien ( wenn es trocken ist ) müßtest dann anhand vorhandener Feuchtigkeit, in den Falten,erkennen ob hier das Leck ist.
Ansonsten geh mal den Rand ab und sieh nach ob sich nicht irgendwo ne Stauung des Wassers erkennen läßt. Da reichen unter Umständen schon Steine.
Doch bei Regenwetter kannste das getrost vergessen.Da findest du nix.

Kommt bei mir auch hin und wieder vor, das sich an diversen Ecken Algen ansammeln, oder der Pflanzenwuchs in Kombination mit Fadenalgen, eine Art Wehr bildet und das Wasser somit über die Kante abfließt.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Nanouk (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust! Hat jemand Rat?*

So, komme jetzt grad vom Garten. Also die Staustufen halten das Wasser komplett, der obere Teich auch! Nur der untere hat trotzdem Wasser verloren. Eigenlich kann ich mir das jetzt nicht erklären. Ist ein PE Becken das bis vor dem letzten Unwetter keine Probleme gemacht hat. Erst seid der Bach und so dranhängt. Der Einlauf ist komplett trocken unten am großen Teich, also kein Dochteffekt o.ä.!

Hab mir eben ein Foto gemacht und werd heute nichts weiter machen. Mal schauen ob morgen wieder weniger drin ist. Dann lass ich es so bis nach dem Urlaub. Dann sollte das Loch ja zusehen sein, falls es eins ist. Aber schon alles sehr merkwürdig!

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## Armin501 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust! Hat jemand Rat?*

Hallo Oliver,
leider kann ich dir von hier nicht helfen!

Aber einen schönen Malinois hast du!!!!!

Gruß Armin


----------



## Nanouk (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust! Hat jemand Rat?*

Hey Armin, Danke, das hört man gern!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust! Hat jemand Rat?*

@ Oliver

Da Du, wie es scheint, das Loch klar einem Teich zuordnen und den Anschluss des Bachlaufes an diesen Teich ausschliessen kannst, gäbe es noch eine Möglichkeit das Leck zu suchen:

Teich wieder auffüllen und etwas Kondenzmilch in die Mitte des Teichs geben. Die Milch mischt sich nicht mit dem Wasser sondern bleibt als weissliche Schlieren gut sichtbar. Diese Schlieren ziehen dann in in "Form eines Tornados"   in Richtung des Lecks. Dort wo der "Tornado" auf die Teichwand trifft, dürfte Dein Leck zu finden sein.


----------



## Armin501 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust! Hat jemand Rat?*

Ludwig, den Trick werde ich mir bestimmt merken,
der ist gut!!!!!

Danke, so soll es sein, solche Tips kann man gebrauchen!!!!

Gruß Armin


----------



## Nanouk (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust! Hat jemand Rat?*

Ja, derTipp ist wirklich klasse!

Komme jetzt gerade wieder vom Garten. Also der untere Teich ist doch Dicht. Kein Verlust mehr von gestern bis heute. Muss ich mich wohl gersten getäuscht haben.

Ich halte Euch auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden, unn vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Ideen. Muss leider das ganze Wocheende auf Tagung und kann frühestens nächste Woche berichten. Am 7.7. fahren wir dann in Urlaub, also denke ich dass das Problem erst nach dem Urlaub gelöst wird!

MfG

Oliver


----------



## Nanouk (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust! Hat jemand Rat?*

Hi @ all!

So, wir sind aus dem Urlaub zurück und ich habe dass Problem nochmal in Angriff genommen !

Habe die Folie(PVC) mit Folienkleber am Teichbecken festgeklebt. Seither konnten wir keinen Wasserverlust mehr feststellen. Hat sich auch optisch auch einiges getan. Werde im Laufe der Woche(wahrscheinlich morgen) neue Bilder machen un im User Album veröffentlichen!

MfG

Nanouk


----------



## Nanouk (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust! Hat jemand Rat?*

So, habe gerade neue Bilder hochgeladen! Ist in unserer User Galerie!

MfG Nanouk


----------



## Annett (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust! Hat jemand Rat?*

Hi,

hab mir die Bilder mal angeschaut.... Du hast Dir sicher viel Mühe gegeben...
Aber aus der Randgestaltung hätte man sicherlich noch mehr machen können. 
Die Folie wird in der prallen Sonne nicht ewig halt, von der Optik mal ganz abgesehen. 
Evtl. kann man da mit Ufermatte etc. noch was machen - kommt auch drauf an, wieviel Folie am Rand noch übrig ist...

Wie sieht die Höhengestaltung aus? Ist der Garten höher als die Folie? 
Nicht das Dir bei Regen Wasser in den Teich laufen kann und damit zur Algenernährung beiträgt.
Am Besten, Du stellst das Ende der Folie senkrecht... so:





oder du schlägst es um solch eine Matte




Letzteres geht aber nur, wenn der Teich höher liegt, als der restliche Garten.
Es geht auch Kunstrasen statt teurer Ufermatte - vor Verwendung nur mal ordentlich durchspülen. 

Die Matte dann schön Begrünen und niemand sieht mehr, dass der Teich mit Folie gebaut wurde. 

Ich hoffe, das war jetzt nicht zu verwirrend.


----------



## luko1662 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserverlust! Hat jemand Rat?*

Hallo zusammen !
Auch ich habe irgendwo eine undichte Stelle im Teich! 
Frage: Ich müßte das Wasser ablassen um nachzusehen,aber ist es nicht noch zu früh
die Kois umzusetzen? Wasserverlust pro Tag ca. 5cm !
Müßte sonst erst Wasser nachfüllen !Wassertemeratur 7Grad
Gruß Luko !


----------



## Christine (6. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserverlust! Hat jemand Rat?*

Hallo Luko,

nein, Du musst das Wasser nicht ablassen. Wenn Du dieses Thema hier von Anfang durchliest, findest Du Tipps, wie man erst einmal nach dem Leck mit Kondensmilch sucht. Außerdem solltest Du den Rand Deines Teiches mal absuchen, ob nicht irgendein Pflänzchen "die Füße" reinsteckt oder sonst eine Brücke entstanden ist, z.B. durch hochgefrorene Erde.

Du solltest vielleicht einmal ein paar Bilder von Deinem Teich einstellen, damit wir einen Überblick bekommen können und vielleicht noch ein paar Ideen für Dich finden...


----------



## luko1662 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserverlust! Hat jemand Rat?*

Hallo nochmal
Werde es gleich morgen mit der Milch ausprobieren , da Pflanzen, Brücken und
Filter ausgeschlossen werden können ! PS. Bilder  sobald Wetterbesserung !!
Geht einem langsam aufn Wecker
Bis Bald Luko


----------



## luko1662 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserverlust! Hat jemand Rat?*



luko1662 schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal
> Werde es gleich morgen mit der Milch ausprobieren , da Pflanzen, Brücken und
> Filter ausgeschlossen werden können ! PS. Bilder  sobald Wetterbesserung !!
> Geht einem langsam aufn Wecker
> Bis Bald Luko



Bei dem Wetter


----------

